# GA specific laws regarding CCW and using deadly force



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find the legislation regarding GA law on CCW and personal protection. I want to read exactly what it states for GA regarding castle doctrine or when I can use force along with my obligations when using that force...giving warning, duty to retreat, etc. I have been searching high and low on the GA legislation site with no luck with their search engine finding exactly what I want which is the exact written law.

thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://handgunlaw.us/states/georgia.pdf

and

http://www.gunlaws.com/links/linksga.htm

Has the relevant Statutes listed so you can look them up yourself. I don't know if they have everything you are looking for, but it's a good start.

Georgia Code: http://www.lexis-nexis.com/hottopics/gacode/default.asp


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Georgia Code: http://www.lexis-nexis.com/hottopics/gacode/default.asp


perfect, that is what I was looking for. I had found the handgunlaw.com forms and seen the code numbers but couldn't find a place to look them up.

Thanks


----------

